# What's a good dog breed to have by your side in a Post-SHTF world?



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

What's a good dog breed to have by your side in a Post-SHTF world? I suppose the answer is context specific to what situation you find yourself in after an event. 

So, if you are on the move what dog is best to accompany you? How about if you are in your BOL and living as you would on a homestead?

Are there many circumstances where a dog would be a detriment to your survival?

What should you do if you have a fuffy-city dog who needs to be pampered?

What are your thoughts? Should a good dog breed be seen as part of your prepping planning?


----------



## jandm (Aug 2, 2012)

I would have two. A hunter and a protector. If it was me then I would have some kind of pointer breed and a pit bull. I love bullies and hounds.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

One dog for me combines all the things you need - a lab. They will protect there turf. A snarling black lab is a fearsome beast. And they can flush hunt & retrieve on land and water. They can also catch kill things on their own. The key is rigorous and regular training, as is for any breed. Got to get one from a line that has good hips.
Whatever you get remember it has to be fed.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would go with a Rottweiler since I already have several of them. They are heavy duty work dogs who can pull a whole lot of weight behind them. Attach a cart to a couple Rotties and you can move a whole lot of gear and supplies. They excel at pulling in both heavy wooded areas and in the snow. 

They are also vicious defenders of home and family while also being loyal and loving family dogs. Mine are very obedient and very smart. I have found that you can train them to either bark ferociously when they feel security has been compromised or to remain completely silent and lay in wait for the intruder. Of course you will be alerted either way, either via barking or the agonizing screams of the victim. My 3 dogs are always on perimeter patrol and take notice of almost every little noise and odor. 

We used to raise labs and they are great dogs. Awesome hunters and wonderful family dogs. And yes, they can be very menacing. I would in no way feel "under-dogged" in a post-event world with a lab. But they are no match for the Rottie, Doberman or German Shepard when it comes to security and defense. On the other hand Rotties do not fetch and if they find your game, they are going to play with it or eat it or both. Which takes us to feeding. Rotties eat a lot. But they will also hunt and kill for food on their own. Which is why we have very few rabbits in our yard and no stray cats.


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

I got what I thought was a mutt about a year ago. Turned out to be a Plott hound. Good natural camo coat( brindle with some white). They use em to hunt bear and boar. Smart, great nose, ears and eyes. Only get to be around 60 or so lbs, but it's all muscle. With the hound bawl and chop bark to boot. I understand each dog can be different, but she is a natural protector, hunter, and follows me through some dense woods without problem. Everything I want in a dog without a budget breaking appetite.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

If you like BIG dogs, an Anatolian Shepard is an awesome dog. Loyal, highly protective, intelligent.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I vote lab. 

They're smart, loyal, intelligent and take work as a game. A game they play very seriously with grins. 

They're not the most aggressive of dogs, and can lose a fight to fighting dogs. So? They're all a rounders who do most things well, be it guard duty, hunting/retreiving, or keeping your 4y kid from the lake. Personally I think with their intelligence, temperament, and willingness to adapt you can not have an better all all rounder. And isn't that better than a critter who just does one thing to perfection? 

-I'm biased. A certain lab mix is credited with saving my life life when I was 4, no less than 3 times by my mom. I think 2 of those might be exaggerated (dragging me away from the road? where their actual cars coming?) but I can not dispute that he kept me from examining that snake that rattled. 

Years later a different one just proved to me that labs are where it's at.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We have a pack of sight hounds, a few livestock guardian dogs and sheep/cattle dogs. All fill a need, the sheep dogs can bring the livestock into the home paddock in minutes, the livestock guardians look after everything on the farm and the sight hounds will bring down anything I point at. If we had to keep things quiet here the livestock guardians would probably have to go as they are just too loud.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I could recommend Golden Retrievers, scary smart, and very good at hunting, protection, and family life. A life time with dogs, I have learned that all dogs have individual personalities and some training will be required to sharpen their skills.

Another excellent dog is the German Shepard, very tough, perfect for training for protection and attack but not the best family dog.

What everyone is saying about Labs is true, another good choice. Just a note, the meanest, toughest dog that I have ever meet was a Black Lab named "Popeye".

Stay away from small dogs, most small dogs are good at alerting, but would not survive long.

After TEOTWAWKI, I would adopt stray dogs. A dog pack would be almost perfect for any need.


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Giant Schnauzer. Family friendly, fiercely protective of children in particular, and scary as heck when they are angry. They will take down a fully grown, fully armed man without blinking an eye if they have been trained properly...but still be gentle enough to give your toddler a ride on their back. 

G.S.'s are hypo-allergenic in case sudden dog allergies develop (not unheard of in some people), energetic, and capable of pulling a cart behind them. They don't hunt game, but they were bred from stock that was designed to catch rodents, which I imagine will be a concern post SHTF for most people. They typically love water, are easy to breed if you should so choose, are incredibly intelligent, and usually do not pick one person out of a family to protect like some dog breeds do (so they will be loyal to the whole family until death).

Downsides? Hip dysplasia can run in the lines, as can anxiety and other emotional disorders. Choose carefully. Cost is another downside unless one is prepared to spend $500-$1000 a pop for a pup, and the same amount every year to feed and care for it.

Alternatives: German shepherd or standard poodle (another hypo-allergenic dog), both of which are frequently bred as top-of-the-line guard dogs. Rottweiler, Doberman, or Stafordshire (pit bull), because of the stigma and the likelihood of them scaring off potential thieves. One of many hunting dogs, specifically for that purpose. Newfoundland.

I would say mastiff, but they are huge and expensive to feed, and actually a lot nicer than people give them credit for...but their size alone makes a nice crime deterrent!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m a bit biased as I have only had black labs but they get my vote anyway. They do come in three flavors, vanilla, chocolate and black. Can’t beat a dog whose only goal in life is to make you happy. Sure, everything is a toy, but when it comes down to it they look at you and ask ‘ok, what do you want me to do?????’ Then they do it without question.

Get a good field stock lab, not one of those fat headed, short show dogs. Strong, immune to pain, intelligent, invisible at night, protective, big dog bark, they have it all.

There are a few drawbacks though, for some folks. Water? They love it. Mud? Love that too. Dead things? They are for rolling in before you eat it. Drinking problems? Yes, half of what they drink drools back out. They do need a lot of attention, YOU are their world. They do need a lot of exercise or they can be mighty destructive. My current gal is an energetic gross disgusting nasty little creature but I love her anyway.

They can take the heat as long as you keep them wet. They can take the cold even when wet too. Great foot warmers for those chilly days. Bed warmers for those cold nights, depending of course on what they had a chance to roll in that day. Most will accept rabbits, cats children and any other little creature as family. Soft mouthed enough to pick up a raw egg without breaking it. Strong jawed enough to gnaw down a tree or cut firewood. Heck they can cut it AND bring it inside for you!

For me a lab is the total package.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

My next dog will be a rhodesian ridgeback extremly smart protective they are not for a novice owner take some work, protective my uncles dog would allow u in house if no one was home but u where not getting out this dog was gentle with kids and very smart learned how to open fridge and feed himself. They were origanally used to hunt n corner lions in south africa.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm jumping in here, my favorite subject... dogs lol

I would have both a Lab and a GSD. Have both now.

A lab is friendly, easily trainable once you get passed their stubborness, pack oriented - don't mess with their family or there will be hell to pay, soft mouthed for retrieval but has the pressure behind a bite to do serious damage. Can be handler soft, but forgiving.

A GSD is wary of strangers by nature. Will stand back and observe. Extremely smart, easily trained, extremely pack oriented - if you aren't part of their family you don't count unless you make a wrong move. A good all purpose dog going from herding in the morning to patrolling in the evening. Not a wise choice for a new dog owner unless there is a close mentor.

Both breeds are high energy. Requires training and jobs to prevent destructiveness. Due to the suspicious nature of the GSD, socialization is priority.

Due to the popularity of both breeds, poor breeding practices have resulted in health and temperament issues. Locating responsible breeders will go far in avoiding these pitfalls.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Australian Shepard. very smart, a herder, protector, and a playmate for kids. on the smaller size about 50 lbs. not big eaters. had one that would let anyone on the property but they had to leave with nothing. if anything was in their hands that she did not see me put there, she would stand and not let them move unless I touched her head and said ok.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

*My choice*

I vote for rhodesian ridgeback also. They do well in all kinds of climates, crazy smart, they can do well in heavy population area's, as well in the middle of nowhere, they can be trained very well for protection, hunting, offense, and defense. I hadn't ever heard of them before I adopted one, the lady I got her from swore she was a lab... lol If you see the two breeds side by side you would know. lol I will ALWAYS have a ridgeback.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm very big on the versatile gun dog breeds like German wirehairs (Drahthaars), German shorthairs, Brittanys, Pudelpointers, German longhairs and small Munsterlanders. My DD will point, retrieve on land or in water, track, kill vermin and is very protective of the property and my family. Typically very smart with lots of natural ability.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Rotty's.........never without them........hands down the very best shtf dog there is, and yes...i am predjudice to the breed...
















own 'em and damn proud of 'em......wouldn't hesitate to protect their family ever.......


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it depends on your terrain. I wouldn't pick a sight hound living out here in the woods. Probably for protection a mastiff/st Bernard cross, as long as I had the food. There are several families around here who have them as coyote hunters. But for actual hunting, something more like a plott hound or elkhound. 
Floofy, but quiet dogs wouldn't be so bad. At least you have something to curl up with, but a barker is a no-no.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> If you like BIG dogs, an Anatolian Shepard is an awesome dog. Loyal, highly protective, intelligent.


Now that's a beautiful dog!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Presa canario if you can feed it. Hunted big game elsewhere for a couple years with a trained pair. They dont bark and are 160 lbs of pure muscle. Smart to. Not for novice dog owner and must be trained properly. Plott hound sounds interesting will look em up.

Those plott hounds look like awesome dogs. How are they at parking when they're not supposed to? I kinda want one now. Certainly be easier to feed than a presa or boer dog. I love brindle on a dog anyway.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

We have Wiems, very intelligent, great for hunting, they can point, retrieve in water, (they have webbed paws). They are fierce defends of of home and yard. 
Downside is without proper training and continuous outlet for energy, they can cause mischief. LOTS of mischief!
Prone to bloat, but feed smaller meals 2x per day. 
They don't do well staying outdoors full time. They were bred to be with the master to hunt and protect him. 
They're not short on personality either!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a good old Scooby Dog.... 1/2 German Shepherd and 1/2 Rhodesian Ridgeback. Looks just like Scooby Doo in the cartoons; hence the name. She is loveable with the family, but a fierce defender. She can sniff/hear an intruder from a LONG way and has a low, deep growl that will scare the pants off of anyone who tries to get into our home or on our property. She loves to chase things, and if I say the word "lizard" she goes nuts trying to find it.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Mutts are the best thing to have. Their "impure" genetics make them MUCH less susceptible to congenital disease, and numerous studies have shown that the average mutt displays better cognitive and problem-solving capabilities than that of most purebreds not widely known for intelligence. 
Mutts are also cheap. 

That being said, if you want a specific mutt, I have to recommend a cross of shepherd or lab, and Siberian huskie. 

This combination should theoretically yield a very climate-adaptable dog that is all of frighteningly intelligent, extremely sociable, and responds well to proper training. The dog will not be as enormous as a Weimeraner or a Great Dane, but its body size is also very efficient, quick, and having a dense center of power. 

You *always* want a very sociable dog, the more archaic of a breed you select, generally the morethey'll integrate into your family's "pack" heirarchy and become one of the family. 
You want a dog that is fairly smart, because stupid dogs won't try to fix problems, they just bark like *******es at everything. 

My family used t breed Huskies. They're wonderful animals. THey can be very willful but they *do* respond to training. They're very energetic, which means they need a lot of attention, but it also means they're good working dogs if they're trained. The biggest drawback by far is that purebreds can be both very expensive and suffer from costly medical complications. THey also shed like it's going out of style. 

I'm told proper full-sized poodles are actually excellent defensive animals and hunting animals. Massive props if you dye them pink and cut their fur hollywood style, and they maul an intruder to death.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Those plott hounds look like awesome dogs. How are they at parking when they're not supposed to? I kinda want one now. Certainly be easier to feed than a presa or boer dog. I love brindle on a dog anyway.


Barking is something to worry about with all hounds, so I would imagine training toward being quiet would be important.

I personally don't like bred-to-standard dogs. Breeding for well-suited dogs that are good at their traditional uses is better. Like using a Great Dane for hunting boars, not rabbits.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I have to say boxer. I've had hunting and pet dogs. Our boxer is extremely smart, protective, loyal, loving, and great small game finder lol. She actually treed a **** last night and wouldn't let it come down until we dragged her back in the house. They are prone to tumors but a great all around dog.


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Idk about all plotts, but mine is awesome. When it hears the neighbors car door shut she gives one low ruff, but if she hears anything close she barks bloody murder. I couldn't be more happy with her. Besides, I think she is pretty too.









Dont let the cuc make her look small. That thing was over a foot long.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

I'm partial to the Presa Canario if you have a good one it will guard, herd and hunt. However I believe that you can find good dogs in almost every breed. The key is research depending on your knowledge of dogs. I like protection work so my comments will mainly be in that area. For the novice I would suggest looking up a local working dog club. Also if you can find when there will be a trial in your area try to attend. This will give you an idea of how dogs work and what to expact also most dog people will be excited to shear with you. Most trials are held by sport associations like PSA, Schutzhund, French Ring and UKC there are others. This will give you the oppertunity to locate a reputable breeder. That means someone who has produced working dogs. Beware of breeders who claim their dogs will protect but have never worked them and I would avoid show dogs. A champion in the show ring means nothing in real life. Any breeder worth his spit will have on file health checks for his dogs this includes hip and elbow results either OFA of Pennhip test. Your dog should come with a health guarantee for at least 2 years. Size does not always matter I took a bite from a 40 lb dog and let me say thats more than enough for the average person to deal with. For whats its worth if I didn't have Presas I would seriously consider the following breeds Cane Corso, Rottweiler, Malinois/Dutch Shepard, Fila Brasileiro or Fila De Sao.

Rabidcoyote Very nice looking dogs! :2thumb:

Redtail if you like mixed breed dogs check out Bandoggs Breeders.


----------



## OutRidingFences (Sep 13, 2012)

We have a black and tan coonhound. He is smart, loyal, great natural hunter, not a barker or a wanderer, doesn't eat much for his size, and because of his coloring he is often mistaken for a Doberman or Rottweiler with natural ears. His appearance is about the only menacing thing about him, however. He's very friendly. We've never been in any kind of a threatening situation, so I don't know how he'd react, but I think he's lover and not a fighter.

A friend of ours is trying to breed her GSD, and when the litter comes, we are going to take one of the puppies. I have always wanted a German Shepherd. It can be my protector, and the coonhound will be my hunter.

Anvilandhammer, your dog is GORGEOUS.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Anvilandhammer said:


> Idk about all plotts, but mine is awesome. When it hears the neighbors car door shut she gives one low ruff, but if she hears anything close she barks bloody murder. I couldn't be more happy with her. Besides, I think she is pretty too.
> 
> View attachment 2938
> 
> ...


I spent all night lookin at plott puppies online. I want one. As soon as I graduate and am out of this darn apt and can spend time at home! I miss havin a dog badly. My springer died a couple months ago and my house is empty. A plott looks like exactly what I want. Just want to have the the time and space to care for him/her appropriately.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

We used to breed Akita' This is an excerpt from our website


> Akita, the ancient Japanese bear dog. Bred from Asian wolves over three thousand years ago. With the ferocity, power and tenacity to bring down bears. The courage, agility and strength to do battle alongside Samurai. The alertness and protectiveness to guard the palaces of Shoguns and Emperors. The intelligence and compassion to lead the blind and care for the disabled. The stamina and drive to run the Iditarod. The gentleness, patience and nurture to care for toddlers and teach infants to walk. No other canine as ever matched the broad range of abilities of the Akita. Yet all these proven characteristics of the Akita dwarf in comparison to their fierce loyalty and love for their family. Monuments have been erected in memory of Akitas unwavering, undying loyalty to their master. A national treasure of Japan. The symbol of prosperity, health, love and loyalty. This regal and noble breed is cherished by an entire nation.
> Akitas are emperors among canine, masters of all they encounter. Their appearance reflects their noble nature. Stunningly beautiful, regal, aloof and powerful. Akitas are best described as tender in heart and strong in strength. Few have the honor and privilege to have an Akita as a member of their family. None who have ever had an Akita ever wants any other lesser dog. Yet they are not the dog for everyone. Only a few.


We still have three. We each have been raised around and have raised many breeds of dog but none are anything like an Akita. They seem to know people and know what their place is. They leave the UPS and meter reader alone as long as they do what they are supposed to do and do not step outside of their prescribed bounds. Once they meet a family member or friend they will remember them years later even if they have not seen them in years. All of them but especially our big guy instantly become the protector of any infant or toddler. I could write pages on that behavior alone. Our big guy is a gentle giant he is quiet never barks though he does talk. Although is leery of strangers until told they are OK , gets along with people and other dogs as long as the dogs understand he is king. He has dropped every breed of dog that has challenged him (Wolves, Pits, Rots, Saint Bernard, Irish Wolf Hounds) in seconds but never harms them just drops them and makes them submit. I have only seen him be aggressive twice a very impressive sight. I have never seen anything like it. They are like the werewolves from hell actually appear to grow in size because all their hair stands on end, their snarl reveals massive scissored canines capable of shredding bear hide and they do not bark or really snarl it is this low fierce grumble in their throat. Makes folks crap their pants, actually made the one guy pee himself. The other time without warning I grabbed him as his ears dropped back and managed to stop him as he lunged for this guy. In one snap he bit through the belt on his leather chaps and his wallet. 86'ed the guy from my property. Later he proved to be a creep. Always trust my dogs instincts about people.
Oh and they are beautiful. Stunning to watch they have this regal strut. When they run and play I have never seen anything as graceful, they have some amazing moves. Even though they are big 130 pounds or so everyone's first comment is how beautiful they are. Generally folks do not feel threatened or intimidated by them, until they protect. Kind of a grey dog in that regard


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I would go with a Rottweiler...


And, according to Hobby Farms' Chicken Quarterly, Rotties can be trained to herd chickens! The article, by September B. Morn, is called "Doggone Chickens" and is in the November/December 2012 issue.

They have a list that includes several surprises - who knew Dobermans could be trained to herd chickens too?

I would never buy a purebred dog - many of them tend to have health/behavior problems due to breeders breeding solely for looks.

The best dog I ever had was a German Shepherd/Lab mix. He was very protective of us, and he taught my son how to walk. I bawled my eyes out when he died.

Our current dog is a Pitt/Lab mix and he's great for visual intimidation, but his instincts aren't as good as the shepherd.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I currently have an australian shepherd/border collie cross and that dog is the first to alert to any danger or intrusion letting me know. The other only barks when there is danger such as a bear on the property. That's when I really pay close attention. He is a German Shepherd/Red Heeler cross.

A buddy has one of these that is 6 months old and bigger than the bear cubs of the same age. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/caucasianowtcharka.htm


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I would never buy a purebred dog - many of them tend to have health/behavior problems due to breeders breeding solely for looks.


Which is why I imported my Rotties from Germany. They were bred for strength!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

We had a rottie mixed mutt when I was a kid. Fantastic beast. Mean as hell to intruders but great with my brother and I. We now have a golden doodle. And yes, it was the full sized poodle! Tall and strong and gentle with our kids. But mean to intruders. I came home late one night (or was it way early one morning when the bar closed??) And he scared the hell outta me with his charge. Glad he saw it was me before I was nibbled on. He's a great retriever also but I don't bird hunt so its only tennis balls. But after all these posts just about any good loyal dog will be a most welcome companion in a SHTF period.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Which is why I imported my Rotties from Germany. They were bred for strength!


I just love the way the Germans keep breeding records fantastic stud books! I actually had my dogs tested following Rottie BST. If I were going to get a GSD I would either import or buy from a breeder with 100% German stock.

Longrider sounds like you have some great dogs. A good Akita is hell on anything that does not belong in its area. I agree you should always trust you dogs instinct.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

A buddy has one of these that is 6 months old and bigger than the bear cubs of the same age. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/caucasianowtcharka.htm[/QUOTE]

Yes the Caucasian Mountain Dog these dogs can run over 200lbs. They are also whats called "very rustic" I've been told that you don't own one of these dogs but rather form a partnership with them. Thats a lot of dog.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

We have a border collie/lab mix and a German Shepherd. Love both. The german shepherd is a big dufus. He's crazy smart, but has never, ever once acted like he would get protective when a stranger comes on the yard. He doesn't even bark. He's too curious and wants to be everybody's friend. Kinda tics me off, but we love him anyway. He look fierce and barks fierce, but honnestly I have no idea if he'd attack somebody if they were hurting one of us.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Border Collies work well for me. They are hardwired to respond to voice, hand and whistle commands. They are very smart -- so smart that you must be very careful when giving commands. 

For example, if I want her to shake after giving her a bath and I say "shake", she'll lift a paw. If I say "shake off", she'll shake her body. The human has to be at least as smart as the dog.! 

From a prepper perspective, BCs are well suited because they can be easily taught to clear the blind sides of buildings or even tree lines just by pointing your finger.

Another very important thing about BCs IMHO is that they are pleasers. They WANT to please you and they WANT to work. They are not bull-headed. That makes training so much easier than with some breeds.


----------



## stormchaser (Nov 6, 2009)

I have two dogs one is a boston (the terrier breeds are good ratters) and a Pit or Rottie (good dogs for protection), both are rescues (can't stress the need to rescue pits or rotts ENOUGH) 
I always have a Boston, that is the breed I love. While you would think the bigger dog would be the leader of the pack you would be wrong. The Boston is smart and when it is called for a great fighter. The rott or pit is also a good dog for protection, but that has a LOT to do with the fact people are afraid of them. THe last three big dogs I have had were very passive and very good family dogs.


----------

